# Who else's hedgie loves snuggling up to you?



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*I only had my hedgie since Sunday and she absolutely loves to be cuddled. She snuggles in my arms and falls asleep on me. She also loves to be stroked on her back. It's amazing how affectionate they are :grin:*


----------



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

It seems hedgies are like people and have different characteristics. Scrizzie is a runner and constantly on the go. She will crawl into my shirt and settle in but when she is out she is on the move.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

My Penelope only likes to cuddle if she's on top of the heating fleece blanket on low heat. But She also loves cuddling in my boyfriends hat. Other than that she rather just find something she can burrow into even if you dont want her too. haha


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

my Stellaa! And your Pixie sound very much a like.
Siblings across the pond?


----------



## Atelerix (May 7, 2016)

He varies between being incredibly cuddly and being standoffish. What can ya do?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Pancake is the cuddliest hedgehog I've ever met. She loves belly rubs and if I stick her under my shirt, she immediately splats out on her belly on my stomach. It's wonderful! Bindi's very cuddly too, but she has more of a "you're a convenient warm place to sleep on" attitude about it whereas Pancake seems to actually enjoy her snuggles.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Ichiro loves to sleep on me, he gets under my shirt and passes out, if I put my hand to cuddle him, he puts his head in my hand and falls asleep again. But if I leave him in the play area by himself with lifts out and toys, I can hear him messing with everything and when I go to get him everything is upside down, literally.


----------



## fleurdelacour (Apr 18, 2016)

These are so cute! :smile: Fleur used to fall asleep right in my hand, resting her head on my fingers under my thumb. These days shes more adventurous, and will not sit still for even a second, she headbutts my hands if they get in the way. :roll: So now we have to use the snuggle sack for cuddle time.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

Both of my hedgies can't resist it when I lay on my back and put them on my chest so they can feel my heartbeat. They instantly lay down and stretch out and are content there for hours! My girl seems to like being maanhandled, and if I lay with my arm around her, she'll put her face right against my face so she can feel my breath while she snuggles.


----------



## kcoops (Jun 12, 2016)

Hades love snuggling with me! Whenever I'm watching TV he'll splat on my shoulder or chest and fall right asleep for a few hours! It's soooo cute x3 He also likes curling up in my hair, he gets all tangles up but it's one of his favorite places to cuddle. I love how cuddly he is


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Coconut loves to splat across my stomach. She's pretty docile and falls asleep within minutes... Until she hears a noise, then she huffs, readjusts, and goes back to sleep.


----------



## jamandbiscuits16 (Feb 5, 2015)

My hedgehog must be completely covered in order to cuddle. I have to press him to my chest and then he hides his little face and nose! 😍 It's so cute though, not complaining! Most of the time, he likes to squirm and run away though...


----------



## SarahBella97 (Mar 16, 2016)

Pickles only likes to cuddle when he's in his snuggle sack on my stomach. Otherwise he's walking around exploring or under the blankets lol. At first he seemed like the cuddly type but the more he gets used to everything, the more he wants to explore!


----------



## JazzyPoo092 (Jul 21, 2018)

My Safia Rose loves to crawl up my shirt. I haven't even had her for a month so i didnt expect her to like me so fast lol


----------

